# lifting belts



## over9cc (Aug 24, 2014)

Im thinking about getting a lifting belt. i train for size and aesthetics and never go below 4reps.

reason why i would get one is to concentrate on deads and squats and hopefully increase my numbers without adding size to my waist. 

do belts actually reduce core activation and therefore wont grow when wearing a belt? if so what belts do you recommend?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Aug 24, 2014)

No belts aid in core "activation" and makes for a stronger core. 

I use the 13mm Inzer lever lock belt. I've used others but this was my first belt purchase. Love the belt.


----------



## Tren4Life (Aug 25, 2014)

I have a 13 mm lever lock from elite. I wear it for everything over my BW.


----------



## TheLupinator (Aug 25, 2014)

elitefts™ Strong(er) Black Lever Belt - love it n looks badass


----------



## over9cc (Aug 25, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> No belts aid in core "activation" and makes for a stronger core.
> 
> I use the 13mm Inzer lever lock belt. I've used others but this was my first belt purchase. Love the belt.



so theres no point in me getting one than?


----------



## TheLupinator (Aug 25, 2014)

If you're worried about DLs and Squats adding size to waist.. your back and shoulders are not big enough

I'm not even sure where people get this idea from - do they think DLs & Squats widen your hip bones?.. Yes, they strengthen your core and will help build your abs & lower back (slightly), but they will have very little effect on your waist's appearance when compared to: 

#1 staying lean
#2 building out your back and shoulders

If your back and shoulders aren't growing in width faster than your abs then you have some training issues that need to be addressed and trying to limit core activation during DLs and Squats is not one of them


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Aug 25, 2014)

over9cc said:


> so theres no point in me getting one than?



I'd suggest a belt to anyone lifting heavy and taking their training seriously. When you get stronger with a belt you also get stronger without a belt. 

Lupi also has a great post above ^^^^


----------

